# Current USA Satellite Plus or New Finnex Planted + 24/7 w/timer controller ?



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

I asked Lowe and they don't have any par data yet but will have soon, but I have a ray 2 and its amazing for HC carpets. It might be really expensive considering other lights like it on the market like the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED Light with Timer, but i'm sure the PAR values will be very high. I would wait and see how much it is. 

I was thinking of getting it as well but I'm doing a low light discus tank so don't need the high PAR so the satellite plus will be find with a current usa dual ramp timer and don't think it will be as cheap as the satellite plus.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*par data*



II Knucklez II said:


> I asked Lowe and they don't have any par data yet but will have soon, but I have a ray 2 and its amazing for HC carpets. It might be really expensive considering other lights like it on the market like the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED Light with Timer, but i'm sure the PAR values will be very high. I would wait and see how much it is.
> 
> I was thinking of getting it as well but I'm doing a low light discus tank so don't need the high PAR so the satellite plus will be find with a current usa dual ramp timer and don't think it will be as cheap as the satellite plus.


Good luck on that par data. I'm still waiting for data on a finnex planted. Which by the way , I've already replaced with a current plus pro.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

There's some PAR data for the 24/7 that was measured by folks with an Apogee.. 


Admittedly this is just a quick set of measurements by average joe enthusiast, but it is a start:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7556938&postcount=91

Unlike the Planted+ the 24/7 does not have any 660nm LEDs, thus the Apogee is fairly accurate. Numbers for it should be fairly prevalent once it comes out.

Confirmation from Lowe they aren't using 660:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7569570&postcount=101


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, I couldn't wait, I placed an order for the Current satellite plus...lol. Well, I have an extra single T5 light on it already, hopefully it should be enough for HC and Pogostemon helferi carpet. Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, and one correction... the 24/7 doesn't have a timer, at least not in the normal adjustable sense... 

It has a 24/7 "mode" where light levels continuously change through the whole day, slowly creeping up, then slowly back down again. However, it doesn't offer any kind of schedule or brightness adjustments in this mode.. it just does what it does. 

In some ways you could think of it as much like the "storm" mode of the Sat+, but one that has a 24-hour long preset cycle in it..

If they had managed to include a fully programmable timer at that price, it would be an impressive feat indeed.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I am going to rough estimate, but based on Current's Par data and average 55G depth, you are looking at around 28 PAR at the substrate. That is the higher end of 'low light'. I don't think it is enough for carpeting though. I'm not sure where the T5+the SAT+ will put you either.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

So a 20" deep tank, guessing at ~18" from light to substrate (consistent with Current USA guesstimate above)...

If it's just a T5NO with simple white reflectors, you're probably looking around 15-ish PAR from the T5. Very good reflectors, or T5HO would each double it, so you could be looking at 30 or maybe even 60 PAR depending on the setup.

But assuming the lower end here, and assuming perfect overlap of the lighting: 28+15 = 43 PAR.. medium light, not quite high.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

mattinmd said:


> There's some PAR data for the 24/7 that was measured by folks with an Apogee..
> 
> 
> Admittedly this is just a quick set of measurements by average joe enthusiast, but it is a start:
> ...


Also saw this video yesterday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJsYweqNtig

Seems to be somewhat on par with the numbers in that post.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

daworldisblack said:


> Also saw this video yesterday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJsYweqNtig
> 
> Seems to be somewhat on par with the numbers in that post.


The numbers in that post are summarizing that video, so they should be exactly the same


----------

